# Ref; Pellet Help



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

So after having problems -lighting- pitboss again, and being tired of all local sources I have found of pellets being blends, I am curious what 100% stuff people use.

I know AMAZEN is there, but 50 dollars+shipping for 20 pounds of pellets is a bit pricey. 

Now I heard Lumberjack is a good brand, and they do offer 100% Apple. I also see they make an 80 cherry 20 apple blend which would also make me happy.

Is there any other pure pellet producers out there that won't as it were, break the bank? I honestly think to get pure pellets I'm going to have to order online.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 22, 2018)

I use cookinpellets.com "perfect mix" blend

40.00 for 40 lbs. I enjoy them every time. Good taste, burn well, etc


----------



## PAS (Sep 22, 2018)

I use Lumberjack pellets in my MES 30 with the AMAZEN  pellet smoker.  They offer a competition blend,
Hickory-Cherry-Maple.  Look in Dicks Sporting Goods.  20# bag  $14.99


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

PAS said:


> I use Lumberjack pellets in my MES 30 with the AMAZEN  pellet smoker.  They offer a competition blend,
> Hickory-Cherry-Maple.  Look in Dicks Sporting Goods.  20# bag  $14.99


Oddly my local dicks can have the pellets shipped..but doesn't have them! I did find that https://bbqpelletsonline.com will do 4 pound sample bags, which I am thinking I might order. Then I could try their garlic blended pellets..



fivetricks said:


> I use cookinpellets.com "perfect mix" blend
> 
> 40.00 for 40 lbs. I enjoy them every time. Good taste, burn well, etc


I'm trying to source pure apple is the problem. I actually have a place near me <earthsense> that help get pellet stuff going, but they don't offer pure apple there either :\


----------



## PAS (Sep 22, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Oddly my local dicks can have the pellets shipped..but doesn't have them! I did find that https://bbqpelletsonline.com will do 4 pound sample bags, which I am thinking I might order. Then I could try their garlic blended pellets..
> 
> 
> I'm trying to source pure apple is the problem. I actually have a place near me <earthsense> that help get pellet stuff going, but they don't offer pure apple there either :\


Dicks sells them in all flavors they only had the competition blend on the shelf in our local store.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

PAS said:


> Dicks sells them in all flavors they only had the competition blend on the shelf in our local store.


I figured if I'd have to order them via Dicks I might as well just get them from that bbqpelletsonline and be able to try a few kinds.


----------



## PAS (Sep 22, 2018)

I have read on this forum that many brands of pellets dont burn well in the AMAZEN tray.  I also read somewhere that Lumberjack is the actual source for the AMAZEN pellets.  I have no association with either brand.  But they burn well.  Another thing I have read is Lumberjack is 100% the wood as stated whereas other brands use a lesser quality and some filler wood.
Cut and paste this and read it.
http://bbqlumberjack.com/our-pellets/

You may want to look into that just to be safe.
Good luck!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

PAS said:


> I have read on this forum that many brands of pellets dont burn well in the AMAZEN tray.  I also read somewhere that Lumberjack is the actual source for the AMAZEN pellets.  I have no association with either brand.  But they burn well.  Another thing I have read is Lumberjack is 100% the wood as stated whereas other brands use a lesser quality and some filler wood.
> Cut and paste this and read it.
> http://bbqlumberjack.com/our-pellets/
> 
> ...


I just was looking more into lumberjack pellets..they're made right here in my state! I guess I can get some good stuff locally as it were!


----------



## a g k (Sep 22, 2018)

I get my Lumberjack pellets at Datatech of Wisconsin on South Oneida street in Green Bay. Most varieties are $11.99 for 20lbs. They have a nice stock. I can get you the address & phone number if you like. 
  A G k


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

a g k said:


> I get my Lumberjack pellets at Datatech of Wisconsin on South Oneida street in Green Bay. Most varieties are $11.99 for 20lbs. They have a nice stock. I can get you the address & phone number if you like.
> A G k


I live down in Appleton; not sure it's really worth a drive to Greenbay when they do online orders with free shipping.


----------



## a g k (Sep 22, 2018)

I get my Lumberjack pellets at Datatech of Wisconsin on South Oneida street in Green Bay. Most varieties are $11.99 for 20lbs. They have a nice stock. I can get you the address & phone number if you like.
  A G k


TomKnollRFV said:


> I live down in Appleton; not sure it's really worth a drive to Greenbay when they do online orders with free shipping.


 
 I found a listing on Craig's List under BBQ pellets https://greenbay.craigslist.org/for/d/bbq-pellets-for-grilling/6677025920.html. This should get you there if you wish to get all the info.
 A G K


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

a g k said:


> I get my Lumberjack pellets at Datatech of Wisconsin on South Oneida street in Green Bay. Most varieties are $11.99 for 20lbs. They have a nice stock. I can get you the address & phone number if you like.
> A G k
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

